# Disney exchanges?



## cindi (Sep 16, 2012)

I haven't been online or looking much for the last few months, but this week I have been checking for Disney exchanges and there has been absolutely nothing.

Has RCI dried up all of Disney now? 

Anyone gotten or seen anothing lately? I don't even want to bother putting in a request if it isn't even possible. 

What is the latest on Disney?


----------



## presley (Sep 16, 2012)

I see them once in a while, but normally they are gone in the same day that I see them.  If you put in a request, you'll have a decent chance.


----------



## stanleyu (Sep 16, 2012)

If you are going to try to book off the RCI WEB site you should check every day - usually twice a day. They do come in dribbles and usually don't stay on for very long. I've found them first thing in the morning (8 to 8:30AM EST); but then some days I've found nothing early on and come back closer to noon and found several new ones. You HAVE to be vigilant if you expect any hits.

The only real exception is for the month of September, when I've seen a ton of listings.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 16, 2012)

stanleyu said:


> If you are going to try to book off the RCI WEB site you should check every day - usually twice a day. They do come in dribbles and usually don't stay on for very long. I've found them first thing in the morning (8 to 8:30AM EST); but then some days I've found nothing early on and come back closer to noon and found several new ones. You HAVE to be vigilant if you expect any hits.
> 
> The only real exception is for the month of September, when I've seen a ton of listings.



Stanleyu - if you don't mind sharing, what are the TPU's for the September weeks?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 16, 2012)

You should be able to go down to the Sightings forum and see old posts that have been listing recent DVC deposits.  That will give you a sense for where the TPU floor is these days.

FWIW, we haven't seen a deposit in quite a while now, so I would not be surprised to see one soonish.


----------



## cindi (Sep 16, 2012)

I was just surprised to see absolutely nothing for disney in RCI, not even a studio.

After being obsessive for years about reading through TUG I found myself taking a "break" for a few months and I was wondering if I had missed some news about the lack of deposits.  

I can always put in a request and see what happens but the lack of deposits showing up made me think the chances weren't all that great.


----------



## Renny30 (Sep 16, 2012)

bnoble said:


> You should be able to go down to the Sightings forum and see old posts that have been listing recent DVC deposits.  That will give you a sense for where the TPU floor is these days.
> 
> FWIW, we haven't seen a deposit in quite a while now, so I would not be surprised to see one soonish.



Thanks, I did a search using Disney. Interesting that a search with DVC yielded nothing when DVC is in most of the results I got.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 16, 2012)

If you have dates you need and are worried you won't get them, check eBay for the rentals of RCI exchanges into DVC resorts.  Warning: It will make you crazy.  

There are bunches of them, all the time, and RCI will do nothing about it.  These have $95 listed in most of them, so definitely RCI, but some have gotten wise and don't talk about the $95 fee in the ad.  They do disclose it when you ask how they are renting so cheap or you ask how to pay.  They say, "Yes, if you do the Buy It Now, you will actually pay me $100 (or $95) less than what it says as the Buy It Now price, and you have to pay Disney that amount at check-in."  Scumbags.  

I keep talking about this on TUG to get more than just me to complain.  I complained to DVC because we own OKW points, and they said it was a shame but it's RCI that has to do something.  More complaints could drive them out of RCI, so I don't know how far I want TUG members to go with it.  But I would be okay with Disney back in II.


----------



## stanleyu (Sep 17, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Stanleyu - if you don't mind sharing, what are the TPU's for the September weeks?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Sorry, but I have RCI points so don't see the TPUs


----------



## cindi (Sep 19, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you have dates you need and are worried you won't get them, check eBay for the rentals of RCI exchanges into DVC resorts.  Warning: It will make you crazy.
> 
> There are bunches of them, all the time, and RCI will do nothing about it.  These have $95 listed in most of them, so definitely RCI, but some have gotten wise and don't talk about the $95 fee in the ad.  They do disclose it when you ask how they are renting so cheap or you ask how to pay.  They say, "Yes, if you do the Buy It Now, you will actually pay me $100 (or $95) less than what it says as the Buy It Now price, and you have to pay Disney that amount at check-in."  Scumbags.
> 
> I keep talking about this on TUG to get more than just me to complain.  I complained to DVC because we own OKW points, and they said it was a shame but it's RCI that has to do something.  More complaints could drive them out of RCI, so I don't know how far I want TUG members to go with it.  But I would be okay with Disney back in II.




That just blows my mind that Disney or RCI don't jump all over that.  I suppose they don't care as either way they both got what they wanted.  Still doesn't make it right.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Sep 23, 2012)

*Disney Resorts?*

Which Disney resorts are available (when you can find them) for RCI points?


----------



## stanleyu (Sep 23, 2012)

All the Disney resorts are "available" for RCI points. But these are really "weeks" listings with "points" for trading value. So you can't get one for a single night or ten nights, etc. Only a weeks at a time. For instance, when I go out today I only see Hilton Head (DV04), with one and two bedroom units available from 28,000 to 63,000 points.


----------



## jacesmommy (Sep 23, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing.  I have seen VERY few offerings in the past couple of weeks.  I'm waiting on an ongoing search for May 2013.  I went a few years back at the same time and there were a number of weeks for that time period available in August!  Now I'm nervous.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Sep 23, 2012)

Last year, I planned a big family trip to WDW and I sat on tenterhooks for months worrying about whether or not I would get the trades that I wanted. I did. But not until the middle of October.

And, even though I had on-going searches in place, I was able to book thanks to the sightings forum here. My on-going search did not match up, first.

So do both, set your on=going search and watch RCI.

elaine


----------



## bnoble (Sep 24, 2012)

> But these are really "weeks" listings with "points" for trading value.


There is separate Points and Weeks inventory---it's not just searching Weeks from the Points interface.  But, you can only book full weeks, no partials.


----------



## matt987106 (Sep 24, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> More complaints could drive them out of RCI, so I don't know how far I want TUG members to go with it.  But I would be okay with Disney back in II.




Yes please, more complaints would be nice, as we have Marriott and use II, thus the chance to trade into DVC would be great   

so please complain more


----------



## chalee94 (Sep 25, 2012)

Tinkerbella said:


> Which Disney resorts are available (when you can find them) for RCI points?



just to be clear, it's only the DVC villas which are available through RCI. not hotels like the GF, poly and such.


----------



## cindi (Sep 25, 2012)

I just don't like the long period of no disney deposit showing up.  There use to be mini banks with pretty fair regularity.

I know I can put in a search but it just seems like the availability just isn't there like it use to.

I am not a big fan of waiting.  I want to see it and grab it. :rofl: 

I especially don't want to wait if it isn't going to happen because the deposits are being raided to put on ebay or some other means of rental before they even hit the rci site.


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 25, 2012)

FWIW, I got an early April 2013 match to an ongoing search yesterday. In the past, my searches matched right before a bulk banking.


----------



## jmpellet (Sep 25, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> FWIW, I got an early April 2013 match to an ongoing search yesterday. In the past, my searches matched right before a bulk banking.



Can you tell me your starting date?  Just wondering how far into April they are matching.  Someone else had starting on 4/6 -- I'm looking for the following week and patiently (not) waiting.  Also if you don't mind sharing -- how long had you had the search established?


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 25, 2012)

jmpellet said:


> Can you tell me your starting date?  Just wondering how far into April they are matching.  Someone else had starting on 4/6 -- I'm looking for the following week and patiently (not) waiting.  Also if you don't mind sharing -- how long had you had the search established?



Check in was 4/5 (and that was the start of my range of dates put in the ongoing search).  I'm sure mid-april is yet to come, and very soon.  I threw mine back in hope for something later in my date range.


----------



## jmpellet (Sep 25, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> Check in was 4/5 (and that was the start of my range of dates put in the ongoing search).  I'm sure mid-april is yet to come, and very soon.  I threw mine back in hope for something later in my date range.



Thanks, I guess they just put it to another ongoing search.  When did you first establish that search?  Mine was setup on 3/12 fwiw.

I sometimes wonder if this waiting game (not owning DVC) is worth it.  Forget that, heck yes it is.  My $139.50 ts on the cape gives me 38 TPU for $365 a year  If it doesn't work, I really can't complain and we can visit Mickey another time.


----------



## jacesmommy (Sep 26, 2012)

[Per TUG policy, we request that all exchange sightings be posted on the Sightings forum, because access to the forum is a benefit of TUG membership. If you join TUG, you will have access to the Sightings Forum, and be able to see the great exchanges that get posted every day. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## jmpellet (Sep 26, 2012)

Of course I had to just log in and peek -- for the nth time today...


----------



## jacesmommy (Sep 26, 2012)

jmpellet said:


> Of course I had to just log in and peek -- for the nth time today...



I know I'm completely obsessed.......  I think it's taking a toll on my mental stability


----------



## JulieAB (Sep 26, 2012)

jacesmommy said:


> I know I'm completely obsessed.......  I think it's taking a toll on my mental stability



Welcome to TUG.   :rofl:


----------



## jacesmommy (Sep 27, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> Welcome to TUG.   :rofl:



I'm not sure I like it.....   :annoyed:


----------



## gncntry (Sep 28, 2012)

*Wyndham weeks member - no Disney for a month*

I have Wyndham points (shows up as RCI week) and can't do an ongoing search.  I check twice a day for Disney and haven't seen anything for at least a month.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 29, 2012)

gncntry said:


> I have Wyndham points (shows up as RCI week) and can't do an ongoing search.  I check twice a day for Disney and haven't seen anything for at least a month.



You can do an ongoing search with Wyndham points but you must have the requisite points already deposited with RCI and you have to call a guide to set up the ongoing search.  You can't do it in the online portal.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 29, 2012)

> I have Wyndham points (shows up as RCI week)


Is this an old-style "generic" week, or the "new-style" points-based deposit?

If it is an old-style generic, you won't have the trade power to get Disney.  Look for something else in Orlando.

If it is new-style points, you can call to establish the search.  Points are averaged across an entire area, so if you want to know what a 1BR DVC unit will cost in Wyndham points, look for any other available 1BR in Orlando for the same check-in day.  The point values can and do change over time, but not very often, so at least you'll have a good idea.


----------



## jacesmommy (Sep 29, 2012)

jacesmommy said:


> [Per TUG policy, we request that all exchange sightings be posted on the Sightings forum, because access to the forum is a benefit of TUG membership. If you join TUG, you will have access to the Sightings Forum, and be able to see the great exchanges that get posted every day. - DeniseM Moderator]



Ooops.  Sorry!  Will do.


----------



## jacesmommy (Oct 1, 2012)

So is there anyone to even call and ask about this?  i.e. where are the rooms going, or are they just not even being traded out by DVC members??  I am not a DVC member so I can't check with them.  I did check with RCI and I received some scripted answer that was basically just talking in circles and didn't really answer any questions.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 1, 2012)

No, there is not.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 1, 2012)

Exchanging is a game. 

The resorts have owners who request deposits so they can travel to other exciting destinations and themselves who deposit their inventory to get NEW MARKS which they hope to sell to. RCI (or II) are just trading platforms who make their $$$ by selling memberships, collecting exchange fees, and (in some cases), becoming rental agents for the deposited inventory (from whatever original source).

If you don't like the game or are not willing to learn how to 'play', you will either be unhappy or get 'barely okay deals'. There is a lot of inventory in Orlando and MOST are not DVC units. Almost everyone WANTS/HOPES for a DVC exchange for their one-time family vacation. So the real question becomes,

WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO TO GET THAT DVC INVENTORY?

Yes, I have exchanged via RCI into the Orlando DVC units 5 times - it can be done. You have received lots of advice on HOW to DO IT. And as a "game", the rules do change. I know what I have to do today and that is different than what I did 6 months ago and different than what I did 12 months ago.

PS If all else fails, I get a cheap TPU exchange or use my VIP Wyndham points to camp out either BC or SI or CP or OW.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 1, 2012)

Exactly.  Moreover, it's a game that, sometimes, you don't win.  You have to view exchange as something that is opportunistic, not something you can count on.  That means sometimes settling for a second (or third) choice for a vacation.  You can't expect an exchange into DVC for any particular vacation.  If you want to count on staying at a DVC resort, you have to either own DVC or rent from an owner.  If you are not willing to do that, then you are taking your chances.


----------



## jacesmommy (Oct 1, 2012)

O.k. geez.  :annoyed::annoyed:   Just asking.  I understand there is probably some 'game' going on here but my question is why/what has changed so significantly in the past couple of years, that's all.  2 years ago there was a surplus of DVC rooms to choose from and now there is absolutely nothing.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 1, 2012)

jacesmommy said:


> ...2 years ago there was a surplus of DVC rooms to choose from and now there is absolutely nothing.



A whole lot of people figured out DVC units could be found on RCI now instead of II. More users of RCI than II. Basicly the same number of DVC units and most likely DVC is depositing around the small number of units into the exchange banks. 

Oh, yeah ... the economy might have been worse 2 years ago - less people renting DVC or paying exchange fees to go anywheres.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 1, 2012)

Plus I've heard there were eBay sightings of Disney rentals which obviously were RCI exchanges (against RCI policy).  At least one member of TUG brought this to the attention of RCI and, latest I heard, it wasn't stopped.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Oct 1, 2012)

jacesmommy said:


> O.k. geez.  :annoyed::annoyed:   Just asking.  I understand there is probably some 'game' going on here but my question is why/what has changed so significantly in the past couple of years, that's all.  2 years ago there was a surplus of DVC rooms to choose from and now there is absolutely nothing.



The more people who become aware that they can exchange into DVC through RCI, means more competition for the same number of units that DVC is probably still depositing.  Most regular timeshare users will just take it at face value that DVC is a very difficult trade and just move on.  However, as more users become educated about how to use their units through trading and such and find these online forums, where they see what kinds of trades are possible and the best way to get them (ie ongoing searches, being flexible, etc.), the demand (which has always been high to begin withnice to share information with other timeshare owners on public forums, but it does have its drawbacks.

I personally thank God, that there were people willing to share information all those years ago when we first got into timesharing.  Some are still around, others have moved on.  The first lesson learned though was that exchanging is a game and if there is any one place that you really want/need, then buy that place or system.  That is why you do see that alot of us DVC nuts also own at least some DVC points.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 2, 2012)

> my question is why/what has changed so significantly in the past couple of years


The "rules" change noticeably more often than that---about once a quarter or so.  And, there are many (many!) moving parts: DVC Member usage patterns, DVCMC's deposit strategy, RCI's valuations, and RCI member demand.  The single biggest short-term lever is valuation, followed by deposit strategy.  Usage and demand patterns tend to be longer-term variables.  

Many of us have some guesses as to why things change over time, but none of us really have the information we need to answer the question.  So, my advice is: don't try to figure it out.  It doesn't really matter, because you can't control any of those moving parts.  Instead, worry about the parts you _can_ control---have a diverse portfolio, place ongoing searches as early as feasible, backstop your searches with manual checking, and be as flexible as possible.

Speaking of diversifying portfolios---don't overlook renting from an owner, particularly if you are going during off-season time, and particularly if you are looking for a smaller unit.  Depending on your precise $/TPU ratios, and RCI's valuation at the time, renting might well be less expensive.


----------



## jmpellet (Oct 2, 2012)

Another newer factor is the ability to combine.  Although it's been around a couple of years (right?) some people who have units with lower TPUs may having been saving up these past few years to get to the trading power necessary to get DVC??


----------



## JulieAB (Oct 2, 2012)

jmpellet said:


> Another newer factor is the ability to combine.  Although it's been around a couple of years (right?) some people who have units with lower TPUs may having been saving up these past few years to get to the trading power necessary to get DVC??



I agree. The new RCI transparency is both a blessing and a curse. While there were only a certain amount of us seeking to understand the system (and probably discovered TUG in the process), it's now much easier for the average Joe timeshare user to leverage RCI without ever having to google.  My BIL is an example of this, and therefore, more competition for the rest of us!


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 4, 2012)

cindi said:


> I haven't been online or looking much for the last few months, but this week I have been checking for Disney exchanges and there has been absolutely nothing.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## chalee94 (Oct 4, 2012)

ronandjoan said:


> BUT...sure saw a whole lot on the Extra Vacations list!  For thousands!!!!!! Thus, as a rental!!!!  The units are for timesahre exchanging, but RCI has apparently held them for their Extra Vacation program.



how can you tell for sure that they are exchanges as opposed to DVC-owned weeks offered as cash rentals?


----------



## Donna111 (Oct 6, 2012)

Just saw some late Fri nite. 
So, they still do come up. I will post details in Sightings section.
Donna in NJ


----------



## cindi (Oct 12, 2012)

ronandjoan said:


> cindi said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't been online or looking much for the last few months, but this week I have been checking for Disney exchanges and there has been absolutely nothing.
> ...


----------

